# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  recover a file in excel that has been changed and saved

## unsave excel worksheets

I copied a worksheet in one file and when I pasted it to a worksheet in
another file it got pasted to all the worksheets in that file and I hit save
befor I realized that happened.  I need to know is there a way to get the old
information back on those files that were changed in error after a save?

----------


## Bryan Hessey

This is a quetion often asked, and the answer is that you cannot 'un-save' changes after you have closed a file.

You will need to recover the workbook from your backup system.

We all hope that you do keep backups of your data.

--





> I copied a worksheet in one file and when I pasted it to a worksheet in
> another file it got pasted to all the worksheets in that file and I hit save
> befor I realized that happened.  I need to know is there a way to get the old
> information back on those files that were changed in error after a save?

----------


## dantee

I don't know of a way to do that from within Excel, but you can try System
Restore.  The only catch here is that you may lose other stuff you saved that
you do not want to lose, the sooner you do it after you saved that one file
you did not want to save, the better.... Here is what I would do if I was in
your shoes....

I would go to Control Panel (from the Start Menu), select Performance and
Maintenance, and then System Restore (I'm using Windows XP).  Select "Restore
my computer to an earlier time" and then Next, but before you choose the most
recent date available (in bold), get a floppy or a read-write CD/DVD to save
some files on.     OK... now the harder part...

The date you select will be the date your settings will go back to.  For
instance, if 4/12/06 is available (bold) and you select it, your computer
will go back to the way it was in 4/12/06... meaning it will not show
anything you did on 4/13/06.  You may have to go back further if 4/12/06 is
not in bold (bad).  This is where you would start saving all the good stuff
you don't want to lose that you worked on and saved since the most recent
available "restore point" (the most recent bolded date) on your floppy or CD
so that after you do the system restore, you could save these items back to
your pc so that your other work won't be lost.... SO GO AHEAD AND SAVE ALL
THE FILES YOU SAVED THAT YOU WANT TO KEEP THAT ARE BETWEEN THE MOST RECENT
RESTORE DATE AVAILABLE TO THE PRESENT... hope you have a good memory  :Smilie: , AND
THEN restore your system to that date (click NEXT)... follow the prompts....
remove your floppy/CD.  Once you reboot, your system will have all your old
information (but none of the new after the restore date) including the that
file before it got messed up (before it was messed up)... but you can put
your floppy/CD back in to "save as" all the good work you did since the
restore date.

Wow... hope this helps....

dantee.


"unsave excel worksheets" wrote:

> I copied a worksheet in one file and when I pasted it to a worksheet in
> another file it got pasted to all the worksheets in that file and I hit save
> befor I realized that happened.  I need to know is there a way to get the old
> information back on those files that were changed in error after a save?

----------


## Peo Sjobom

System restore does not restore deleted files

--

Regards,

Peo Sjoblom

Excel 95 - Excel 2007
Nothwest Excel Solutions
www.nwexcelsolutions.com
"It is a good thing to follow the first law of holes;
if you are in one stop digging."  Lord Healey


"dantee" <dantee@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:28F97732-2493-4FB5-802F-7D44E44BA5C8@microsoft.com...
>I don't know of a way to do that from within Excel, but you can try System
> Restore.  The only catch here is that you may lose other stuff you saved
> that
> you do not want to lose, the sooner you do it after you saved that one
> file
> you did not want to save, the better.... Here is what I would do if I was
> in
> your shoes....
>
> I would go to Control Panel (from the Start Menu), select Performance and
> Maintenance, and then System Restore (I'm using Windows XP).  Select
> "Restore
> my computer to an earlier time" and then Next, but before you choose the
> most
> recent date available (in bold), get a floppy or a read-write CD/DVD to
> save
> some files on.     OK... now the harder part...
>
> The date you select will be the date your settings will go back to.  For
> instance, if 4/12/06 is available (bold) and you select it, your computer
> will go back to the way it was in 4/12/06... meaning it will not show
> anything you did on 4/13/06.  You may have to go back further if 4/12/06
> is
> not in bold (bad).  This is where you would start saving all the good
> stuff
> you don't want to lose that you worked on and saved since the most recent
> available "restore point" (the most recent bolded date) on your floppy or
> CD
> so that after you do the system restore, you could save these items back
> to
> your pc so that your other work won't be lost.... SO GO AHEAD AND SAVE ALL
> THE FILES YOU SAVED THAT YOU WANT TO KEEP THAT ARE BETWEEN THE MOST RECENT
> RESTORE DATE AVAILABLE TO THE PRESENT... hope you have a good memory  :Smilie: ,
> AND
> THEN restore your system to that date (click NEXT)... follow the
> prompts....
> remove your floppy/CD.  Once you reboot, your system will have all your
> old
> information (but none of the new after the restore date) including the
> that
> file before it got messed up (before it was messed up)... but you can put
> your floppy/CD back in to "save as" all the good work you did since the
> restore date.
>
> Wow... hope this helps....
>
> dantee.
>
>
> "unsave excel worksheets" wrote:
>
>> I copied a worksheet in one file and when I pasted it to a worksheet in
>> another file it got pasted to all the worksheets in that file and I hit
>> save
>> befor I realized that happened.  I need to know is there a way to get the
>> old
>> information back on those files that were changed in error after a save?

----------


## dantee

Hi Peo.

Did not know that.  But... he would be trying to restore a file to the way
it was.... right?  I mean he would not be trying to restore something he
deleted.  I don't think he said he had ever deleted it.  I could be wrong....
your comments are welcome.

dantee.


"Peo Sjobom" wrote:

> System restore does not restore deleted files
>
> --
>
> Regards,
>
> Peo Sjoblom
>
> Excel 95 - Excel 2007
> Nothwest Excel Solutions
> www.nwexcelsolutions.com
> "It is a good thing to follow the first law of holes;
> if you are in one stop digging."  Lord Healey
>
>
> "dantee" <dantee@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:28F97732-2493-4FB5-802F-7D44E44BA5C8@microsoft.com...
> >I don't know of a way to do that from within Excel, but you can try System
> > Restore.  The only catch here is that you may lose other stuff you saved
> > that
> > you do not want to lose, the sooner you do it after you saved that one
> > file
> > you did not want to save, the better.... Here is what I would do if I was
> > in
> > your shoes....
> >
> > I would go to Control Panel (from the Start Menu), select Performance and
> > Maintenance, and then System Restore (I'm using Windows XP).  Select
> > "Restore
> > my computer to an earlier time" and then Next, but before you choose the
> > most
> > recent date available (in bold), get a floppy or a read-write CD/DVD to
> > save
> > some files on.     OK... now the harder part...
> >
> > The date you select will be the date your settings will go back to.  For
> > instance, if 4/12/06 is available (bold) and you select it, your computer
> > will go back to the way it was in 4/12/06... meaning it will not show
> > anything you did on 4/13/06.  You may have to go back further if 4/12/06
> > is
> > not in bold (bad).  This is where you would start saving all the good
> > stuff
> > you don't want to lose that you worked on and saved since the most recent
> > available "restore point" (the most recent bolded date) on your floppy or
> > CD
> > so that after you do the system restore, you could save these items back
> > to
> > your pc so that your other work won't be lost.... SO GO AHEAD AND SAVE ALL
> > THE FILES YOU SAVED THAT YOU WANT TO KEEP THAT ARE BETWEEN THE MOST RECENT
> > RESTORE DATE AVAILABLE TO THE PRESENT... hope you have a good memory  :Smilie: ,
> > AND
> > THEN restore your system to that date (click NEXT)... follow the
> > prompts....
> > remove your floppy/CD.  Once you reboot, your system will have all your
> > old
> > information (but none of the new after the restore date) including the
> > that
> > file before it got messed up (before it was messed up)... but you can put
> > your floppy/CD back in to "save as" all the good work you did since the
> > restore date.
> >
> > Wow... hope this helps....
> >
> > dantee.
> >
> >
> > "unsave excel worksheets" wrote:
> >
> >> I copied a worksheet in one file and when I pasted it to a worksheet in
> >> another file it got pasted to all the worksheets in that file and I hit
> >> save
> >> befor I realized that happened.  I need to know is there a way to get the
> >> old
> >> information back on those files that were changed in error after a save?
>
>
>

----------


## Peo Sjoblom

Hi Dantee,

while I misread the OP I am sure it won't work. Think at it like this:

You have a computer that had a restore point 1 week ago (not impossible,
many people never turn off the computers), assume you since then have done
a lot of changes to all kind of different documents. Now you have a slight
windows problem due to a shareware program that was installed, helpdesk
tells you to do a system restore. You end up with excel and word files that
changed back to one week earlier. How could you trace back to what you did.
System restore will restore system files but will not affect personal data
files..


--

Regards,

Peo Sjoblom

http://nwexcelsolutions.com


"dantee" <dantee@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:1EEC93F4-CF75-4021-A691-97678742DE19@microsoft.com...
>
> Hi Peo.
>
> Did not know that.  But... he would be trying to restore a file to the way
> it was.... right?  I mean he would not be trying to restore something he
> deleted.  I don't think he said he had ever deleted it.  I could be
> wrong....
> your comments are welcome.
>
> dantee.
>
>
> "Peo Sjobom" wrote:
>
>> System restore does not restore deleted files
>>
>> --
>>
>> Regards,
>>
>> Peo Sjoblom
>>
>> Excel 95 - Excel 2007
>> Nothwest Excel Solutions
>> www.nwexcelsolutions.com
>> "It is a good thing to follow the first law of holes;
>> if you are in one stop digging."  Lord Healey
>>
>>
>> "dantee" <dantee@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
>> news:28F97732-2493-4FB5-802F-7D44E44BA5C8@microsoft.com...
>> >I don't know of a way to do that from within Excel, but you can try
>> >System
>> > Restore.  The only catch here is that you may lose other stuff you
>> > saved
>> > that
>> > you do not want to lose, the sooner you do it after you saved that one
>> > file
>> > you did not want to save, the better.... Here is what I would do if I
>> > was
>> > in
>> > your shoes....
>> >
>> > I would go to Control Panel (from the Start Menu), select Performance
>> > and
>> > Maintenance, and then System Restore (I'm using Windows XP).  Select
>> > "Restore
>> > my computer to an earlier time" and then Next, but before you choose
>> > the
>> > most
>> > recent date available (in bold), get a floppy or a read-write CD/DVD to
>> > save
>> > some files on.     OK... now the harder part...
>> >
>> > The date you select will be the date your settings will go back to.
>> > For
>> > instance, if 4/12/06 is available (bold) and you select it, your
>> > computer
>> > will go back to the way it was in 4/12/06... meaning it will not show
>> > anything you did on 4/13/06.  You may have to go back further if
>> > 4/12/06
>> > is
>> > not in bold (bad).  This is where you would start saving all the good
>> > stuff
>> > you don't want to lose that you worked on and saved since the most
>> > recent
>> > available "restore point" (the most recent bolded date) on your floppy
>> > or
>> > CD
>> > so that after you do the system restore, you could save these items
>> > back
>> > to
>> > your pc so that your other work won't be lost.... SO GO AHEAD AND SAVE
>> > ALL
>> > THE FILES YOU SAVED THAT YOU WANT TO KEEP THAT ARE BETWEEN THE MOST
>> > RECENT
>> > RESTORE DATE AVAILABLE TO THE PRESENT... hope you have a good memory
>> >  :Smilie: ,
>> > AND
>> > THEN restore your system to that date (click NEXT)... follow the
>> > prompts....
>> > remove your floppy/CD.  Once you reboot, your system will have all your
>> > old
>> > information (but none of the new after the restore date) including the
>> > that
>> > file before it got messed up (before it was messed up)... but you can
>> > put
>> > your floppy/CD back in to "save as" all the good work you did since the
>> > restore date.
>> >
>> > Wow... hope this helps....
>> >
>> > dantee.
>> >
>> >
>> > "unsave excel worksheets" wrote:
>> >
>> >> I copied a worksheet in one file and when I pasted it to a worksheet
>> >> in
>> >> another file it got pasted to all the worksheets in that file and I
>> >> hit
>> >> save
>> >> befor I realized that happened.  I need to know is there a way to get
>> >> the
>> >> old
>> >> information back on those files that were changed in error after a
>> >> save?
>>
>>
>>

----------


## Peo Sjoblom

Here's from MSDN (Microsoft Developers Network)

"The System Restore feature of Microsoft® Windows® XP (the operating system
previously known as Microsoft® Whistler) enables administrators to restore
their PCs, in the event of a problem, to a previous state without losing
personal data files (such as Word documents, drawings, or e-mail).
What's Restored and What's Not

Restored

Registry
Profiles (local only-roaming user profiles not impacted by restore)
COM+ DB
WFP.dll cache
WMI DB
IIS Metabase
Files with extensions listed in the <include> portion of the Monitored File
Extensions list in the System Restore section of the Platform SDK



Not Restored

DRM settings
SAM hives (does not restore passwords)
WPA settings (Windows authentication information is not restored)
Specific directories/files listed in the Monitored File Extensions list in
the System Restore section of the Platform SDK
Any file with an extension not listed as <included> in the Monitored File
Extensions list in the System Restore section of the Platform SDK
Items listed in both Filesnottobackup and KeysnottoRestore
(hklm->system->controlset001->control->backuprestore->filesnottobackup and
keysnottorestore)
>>>>>>>> User-created data stored in the user profile  <<<<<<<<<
Contents of redirected folders"


Peo



"Peo Sjoblom" <peo.sjoblom@nw^^excelsolutions.com> wrote in message
news:u02U57%23XGHA.3936@TK2MSFTNGP05.phx.gbl...
> Hi Dantee,
>
> while I misread the OP I am sure it won't work. Think at it like this:
>
> You have a computer that had a restore point 1 week ago (not impossible,
> many people never turn off the computers), assume you since then have done
> a lot of changes to all kind of different documents. Now you have a slight
> windows problem due to a shareware program that was installed, helpdesk
> tells you to do a system restore. You end up with excel and word files
> that changed back to one week earlier. How could you trace back to what
> you did. System restore will restore system files but will not affect
> personal data files..
>
>
> --
>
> Regards,
>
> Peo Sjoblom
>
> http://nwexcelsolutions.com
>
>
> "dantee" <dantee@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:1EEC93F4-CF75-4021-A691-97678742DE19@microsoft.com...
>>
>> Hi Peo.
>>
>> Did not know that.  But... he would be trying to restore a file to the
>> way
>> it was.... right?  I mean he would not be trying to restore something he
>> deleted.  I don't think he said he had ever deleted it.  I could be
>> wrong....
>> your comments are welcome.
>>
>> dantee.
>>
>>
>> "Peo Sjobom" wrote:
>>
>>> System restore does not restore deleted files
>>>
>>> --
>>>
>>> Regards,
>>>
>>> Peo Sjoblom
>>>
>>> Excel 95 - Excel 2007
>>> Nothwest Excel Solutions
>>> www.nwexcelsolutions.com
>>> "It is a good thing to follow the first law of holes;
>>> if you are in one stop digging."  Lord Healey
>>>
>>>
>>> "dantee" <dantee@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
>>> news:28F97732-2493-4FB5-802F-7D44E44BA5C8@microsoft.com...
>>> >I don't know of a way to do that from within Excel, but you can try
>>> >System
>>> > Restore.  The only catch here is that you may lose other stuff you
>>> > saved
>>> > that
>>> > you do not want to lose, the sooner you do it after you saved that one
>>> > file
>>> > you did not want to save, the better.... Here is what I would do if I
>>> > was
>>> > in
>>> > your shoes....
>>> >
>>> > I would go to Control Panel (from the Start Menu), select Performance
>>> > and
>>> > Maintenance, and then System Restore (I'm using Windows XP).  Select
>>> > "Restore
>>> > my computer to an earlier time" and then Next, but before you choose
>>> > the
>>> > most
>>> > recent date available (in bold), get a floppy or a read-write CD/DVD
>>> > to
>>> > save
>>> > some files on.     OK... now the harder part...
>>> >
>>> > The date you select will be the date your settings will go back to.
>>> > For
>>> > instance, if 4/12/06 is available (bold) and you select it, your
>>> > computer
>>> > will go back to the way it was in 4/12/06... meaning it will not show
>>> > anything you did on 4/13/06.  You may have to go back further if
>>> > 4/12/06
>>> > is
>>> > not in bold (bad).  This is where you would start saving all the good
>>> > stuff
>>> > you don't want to lose that you worked on and saved since the most
>>> > recent
>>> > available "restore point" (the most recent bolded date) on your floppy
>>> > or
>>> > CD
>>> > so that after you do the system restore, you could save these items
>>> > back
>>> > to
>>> > your pc so that your other work won't be lost.... SO GO AHEAD AND SAVE
>>> > ALL
>>> > THE FILES YOU SAVED THAT YOU WANT TO KEEP THAT ARE BETWEEN THE MOST
>>> > RECENT
>>> > RESTORE DATE AVAILABLE TO THE PRESENT... hope you have a good memory
>>> >  :Smilie: ,
>>> > AND
>>> > THEN restore your system to that date (click NEXT)... follow the
>>> > prompts....
>>> > remove your floppy/CD.  Once you reboot, your system will have all
>>> > your
>>> > old
>>> > information (but none of the new after the restore date) including the
>>> > that
>>> > file before it got messed up (before it was messed up)... but you can
>>> > put
>>> > your floppy/CD back in to "save as" all the good work you did since
>>> > the
>>> > restore date.
>>> >
>>> > Wow... hope this helps....
>>> >
>>> > dantee.
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > "unsave excel worksheets" wrote:
>>> >
>>> >> I copied a worksheet in one file and when I pasted it to a worksheet
>>> >> in
>>> >> another file it got pasted to all the worksheets in that file and I
>>> >> hit
>>> >> save
>>> >> befor I realized that happened.  I need to know is there a way to get
>>> >> the
>>> >> old
>>> >> information back on those files that were changed in error after a
>>> >> save?
>>>
>>>
>>>
>
>

----------

